# Penile Adhesions on circ'd son



## Bam2016

Please. Do not shame me. I made the wrong decision and I am shaming myself far more than any of you would anyway. Ive read and searched the site on this and I basically understand that circ'd adhesions are completely different than natural adhesions which release on their own, bc they are scar tissue that has healed. 
My 2.5 yr old has an adhesion all the way around right about the coronal ridge. My almost 3 mo old has one in the same area but only about 1/3rd of the way around. 
We saw a ped urologist who went with the "they *will* release on their own" route. I get very anxious/nervous with Drs especially with this bc I know most are not educated in this area. I know about the steroid cream but Im wondering if this will work with my 2.5 yr old since its been so long. He said he doesnt use it for this reason, only on intact boys. If he needs surgery I guess Id prefer it later anyway to be safer. 
I dont want to leave it. I dont know what to do. Im wondering how I can find a ped urologist who may know more about this, an intact-friendly one perhaps?


----------

